# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  6 Weeks Blood Work Test E Only 500mg

## vinzz89

Hi all,

I did have a thread going in the Q&A forum however I thought it best to actually discuss this here. I'm running Test E 500mg/week and taking Arimidex 0.25mg EOD.

I've just received my 6 week blood work back and the results are as follows:

Oestradiol = 299 pmol/L Ref. range (<161)
Testosterone = >50.0 nmol/L Ref. range (8.0 - 29.0)
SHBG = 38 nmol/L Ref. range (13 - 71)
Free testosterone = 1318 pmol/L Ref. range (198 - 619)

Initially I had doubts my gear was bunk as I had reached week 6 and wasn't feeling the 'grunt' of the test with very limited weight gain. Given these results it looks like the gear is real, however my E2 seems high even whilst taking 0.25mg Adex EOD which probably explains why I'm not seeing any significant gains. Is anyone able to offer any advice? Shall I double my dosage of Adex to 0.5mg EOD? 

Any help appreciated! Thanks

----------


## kelkel

Is your adex pharm grade? Also, always test with an E2 Sensitive Assay, not estradiol which is geared to women and will give a false high reading in men.

----------


## vinzz89

> Is your adex pharm grade? Also, always test with an E2 Sensitive Assay, not estradiol which is geared to women and will give a false high reading in men.



Yes my Adex is pharma grade. Unfortunately the E2 Sensitive Assay test wasn't available at the place I went for my blood work.

----------


## kelkel

If in the states take a look at discountedlabs.com as they have a very inexpensive sensitive assay.

----------


## Paden5971

Thanks. I have a place in the town I live in. Can you tell me what would be the tests to get.

----------


## kelkel

Depends on how much you want to spend. Mid cycle I'd get the following at a minimum:

Test
Free Test
Sensitive E2 Assay
CBC
CMP

Anything else you have a specific need to check.

----------


## Paden5971

Thanks. That answered my question

----------

